

Researchers show how to take control of Windows 7 - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/04/23/researchers-show-how-take-control-windows-7

======
briansmith
Windows Vista and 7 already have a countermeasure for this kind of attack. You
just have to enable BitLocker in TPM mode:

[http://blogs.technet.com/robert_hensing/archive/2007/04/05/v...](http://blogs.technet.com/robert_hensing/archive/2007/04/05/vbootkit-
vs-bitlocker-in-tpm-mode.aspx)

Plus, Linux and Mac OS X are vulnerable to the same kind of attack, with no
countermeasures available.

------
bep
"For the attack to work, an attacker must have physical access to the victim's
computer. The attack can not be done remotely." Um, so almost any desktop OS
in their default installation mode can be vulnerable then... don't see the
point of this.

